

The first real linear virtual desktop soon becomes Open Source - triberian
http://desktop-panorama.com/

======
triberian
Good friend of mine created Desktop Panorama a virtual desktop environment,
after working on it for about thousand hours he recently decided to make it
open source. Hats Off To You, My Friend

Panorama has a user friendly design and it is very intuitive. The mechanics
are simple, you can drag and drop windows in and out of the square, which can
give you a better overview.The layout of the program is fairly nice. You can
switch between a number of skins and the overall design looks very well. In
theory, you have an infinite number of windows you can move around.

